# Looking For Full Service Site Around Hood River



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We're coming from Big Lake (around Sisters) to to Takhlakh Lake (above Trout Lake) and we want to stop for a night or two at a full service RV Park. Looking to get some laundry done...possible swimming pool....and empty all the tanks...hit a grocery store..

So...send me what you have.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Mt. Hood Villiage. It's a little ways off your path but has what you are asking for. I am assuming you are going North on Hwy 26 to Hwy 35. Stayed there a couple days last summer. It has a pool, store and laundry in the camp ground but its not as parking lot as a KOA. Also its near the road to Timberline Lodge and Zigzag. If you are in the area, stop and have a pizza at the Zigzag Inn. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bump....


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

On the OR side is Cascade Locks KOA - it was "okay" but lots of dirt. So when it rained, it was muddy. About 30 minutes from Hood River. Pool wasn't open when we were there in May, but it looked decent. Folks running it are really nice, helpful, go out of their way to help. We drove over the bridge to the WA side of the Columbia River and headed east to take a look at Timberlake Campground - really liked it - much more so than the KOA. Not sure if they had a pool, though?


----------

